# Potential Nanny Job in Dubai - moving questions...



## Laura_Alex_Smith (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys, i hope you can give me some advice on this.

Ive recently applied for a nanny job working for an english family, it sounds realyl great, and i am hoping to hear back from them soon.

They are providing accommodation which is a bonus however there was no mention of sponsorship or visa.
What would the normal situation be on this? Would i gain a 30 day visa on entrance to Dubai and then work the rest out with them in the beginning?
If they havent mentioned it is it likely that i will need to pay out for this myself, if so what is the cost and how would i go about it, without using a company sponsor?

Sorry if these are basic or silly questions!
Laura


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can come in on a 30 day visa upon entry and then your employer (either the husband or the wife)will sponsor you for your residence visa. They will do it and pay for it. You will just need to go for a medical. It should only take a week or two. As long as they start the application before the 30 days is up, you wont need to extend or renew your 30 day visa. If they don't do it before the 30 days then you can renew for another 30 days at DRND or drive to Oman border to get another 30days.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is illegal to work without a work visa. Make sure they are going to get you a visa. If you do not have a visa, and for some reason something should go wrong, then you have no say. Example would be if they dont pay you for three months, you cant go complain because you were not legally allowed to be working.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, they do have to get you the visa, that is an expense that they as the employers bear.


----------



## taitgirl (May 13, 2012)

Laura_Alex_Smith said:


> Hi guys, i hope you can give me some advice on this.
> 
> Ive recently applied for a nanny job working for an english family, it sounds realyl great, and i am hoping to hear back from them soon.
> 
> ...


Hi laura... im just wondering how you went about finding nanny jobs ? i am in australia and looking at coming over preferably as a nanny to work. I have zero idea how to go about things? Where did you start? Many thanks
Megan


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You will most likely have to go through an agency. It's not going to be easy though, as an Australian nanny you can only work for an Australian family. Strange but true!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry Tait I am presuming. What nationality are you?


----------



## taitgirl (May 13, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Sorry Tait I am presuming. What nationality are you?


yes i'm australian. Really? you can only work for a family of the same nationality? so i presume that you are going to work for an American Family? That makes it tricky>... but once again... how did you go about finding your family?


----------



## taitgirl (May 13, 2012)

taitgirl said:


> yes i'm australian. Really? you can only work for a family of the same nationality? so i presume that you are going to work for an American Family? That makes it tricky>... but once again... how did you go about finding your family?


Whoops... sorry ...English>>>


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Isn't there a rule somewhere that nanny's etc can only come from certain countries - Western ones not being on the list?

I seem to recall something about it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Those not on the list can only work as a nanny for a family of the same nationality as themselves. British nanny can be sponsored by a Brit, Aussie by another Aussie and so on. Those on the list (Sri Lankan, Filipino etc) can be sponsored by any nationality.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just quoting from a link, but I think info here is a bit outdated (e.g., the min salary mentioned here is 6000 for sponsoring a maid, but on the DNRD website it is 7000)
UAE maid nanny sponsorship visa

_It is possible that nannies (rather than maids) of other nationalities can be employed in the UAE but the process of obtaining a visa for them is not clear. There are nanny agencies based in the UAE and other countries that might be able to help, however, at present we don't have enough information about them to make any recommendations with confidence. Majestic Nannies or Nannies Incorporated might be worth trying (both have offices in UK and UAE). Or try reading through some of the expat forums such as Abu Dhabi Woman and Expat Women to get more information. But do make sure you are confident that any visa arrangements are legally acceptable in the UAE._

The dnrd.ae website is HORRIBLE. Seems to be a work in progress, and the maid related answer in the FAQ section seems to be a BAD translation from Arabic to English.

P.S: Just saw the Nannies Incorporated website, and they have a section dedicated to Aussies. Obviously I have no idea how authentic the website is. All the best


----------



## Hanabx (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a chilminder from england and am looking at coming to dubai in January.

Are british people allowed to be nannie/childminders/nursery staff in dubai and is there a want for us? Also what is the money like if its allowed?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nursery Staff - Yes. Even with quals the wages are low - dhs.4-6k. New rules have come out that Nursey Staff must be qualifiied. Without this you can be a Teachers Aid in a Nursery but wages very low dhs.2-4k for teachers aid and is normally done by Fillipinos/Indians. Most westerners doing this work have husbands on good money and are doing it for something to do.
You can only be a nanny for a British family.


----------

